# truck toppers



## 1stout (Oct 25, 2004)

I thought that I would ask this question here since I am a sportsman and that is what I need my topper for. I know what options that I want and there a few different companies in the same price range with the same options. I am just looking for opinions/thoughts good or bad that other sportsman feel about their toppers (and I mean topper not toneau cover). Also while I do like ARE they were not even close to the ballpark of the price that I am looking for, they were about 40% higher than the others. Also I am looking at a fiberglass topper not AL. Thank You.

Michael


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

So is a dog going to be in the back of the topper? Reason I ask is often they do not put enough ventilation in. There should be 5 openinable windows. 1 at the cab pass through, and 1 at each corner with screeens. I also like to insulate the top and sides---very hard to do with FG toppers. But very doable with alum toppers. The insul helps to keep the suns heat out of there in the, late spring, summer and early Fall-especially if a dark color.

For me, I would go with the extra height topper, it makes a big difference in what items you can get into the topper.

Another is a ladder rack, which can be used to haul a boat, or some longer lumber, and of course an extension ladder. Many FG guys do not like this becuse in interferes with the "looks". Well I am old school, a truck is meant for function--work, farming, hunting, fishing, etc--not a show piece that a guy does not any dirt or scratches on the vehicles from tree branches. The "dudes" are what screwed the PU trucks over in trying to make them cushy SUVs for the urban dwellers, and as a result added 30% extra to the price tag of all PU trucks. uke:


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I've had a variety of glass toppers. There's a company out of Wisconsin called "Lakeland" that makes a quality topper. I looked into construction and could find no component differences between them and Leer.....just a lot less $$$$$. Mine has bases for Yakima racks installed so I can carry stuff on top. Canoe, lumber, (200 lb of steel once).
Good luck with your search.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I've only owned the Leer toppers before and just ordered the Leer 100XL for my new truck. I never had any problems with my old one, but that was a few years ago that I had that truck and topper. I checked with finishline here in Bismarck and the 100XL base was I believe $1475 and the XQ was around $1700. I got a new crew cab with the 5'8" box that is too short for the gun box, but I did get the the top cargo net, 3-way power point, and upgraded rear window release. Ordered it 3 weeks ago so I hope it gets here before bow season.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I have an A.R.E. now and it's the best topper I've ever owned. But, ah yes, price. Before I got this Topper, I had a Lakeland. I like the ARE better, but never had a problem with the Lakeland. Had a total of three of them. Wait until they have one of their blowout sales and you can get one for about $700.00.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If someone wants a good Leer 100 XL for a GMC or Chev short box you can have mine in near perfect shape for $350. I don't use it anymore. It's red, but for that price paint it any color you want.


----------



## 1stout (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the replys, it just seems like a lot of money for what you get, I think that's what makes me a little nervous to buy one but I gotta have it The MN state fair starts this week so I think I'll go over there and check out the prices, usually they have some kind of deal going on. Thanks again for the input.

Michael


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

I've been using alum cab high work toppers for years, they have the side doors that give you a nice full width opening and it only adds about 1" to the reach-in hight for grabbing gear. I have the roof rack (removable) for my canoe or for ladders ect. Also... dome light is a must!

May not be for the guy who wants a pretty truck, I am more work/function minded whether it be for hunting, fishing, or all-around truck use. About $750.00


----------

